# Keeping 2 Oscars Together.



## Oscar Man

Hi everyone. Is it okay to keep two oscars in a 75 gallon long? I read somewhere that you have to have at least 6 or just one so the weaker oscars won't get picked on & I guess just have one so no one else will be in with him. What do you all think?  :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## WakinAZ

1) Oscars are South American and have their own forum: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=53
2) Here is an answer from the mod of the Oscar forum:


TheFishGuy said:


> Here's my take on the whole two oscars and tank size issues.... It's been my experience that no matter the size of the tank, even an 800, males will simply not get along. The problem comes when you have a tank smaller than 800 gallons one male WILL kill the other. Especially if a female is present. I currently have six oscars in an 800, three are mature, three are not and have not revealed their sex yet. Of the three that _are_ mature only one is female. The two males still hate each other but there's room to run in a 14' tank, not a 240, or a 75. To get two males to get along is not an easy task but it's been done.
> 
> In short here's the deal:
> 
> F + F = OK :wink:
> F + M = OK (sometimes)
> M + M = No way
> 
> That's usually why only one oscar is recomended for a 75, not because there's not room for two oscars but because there's aggression issues.
> 
> Two females will work in a 75 with a 90% success rate. I say 90% because there's still a 10% chance they won't get along. I'd still do it though.
> 
> I'd give a pair about a 75% success rate in a 75 simply because a female will test a males strength before spawning with him, if he's too strong and she's got no place to run then she's dead. If he's not strong enough then she might kill him if he's got no place to run..
> 
> And two males I'd give about a 10% shot... best not to try it.
> 
> Now here lies the problem, there's no proven method of sexing juvinile oscars.... So you're stuck with the only safe option of getting one  Using dithers to spread aggression around doesn't work with oscars.... (Dithers are target expendable fish that are used so your main fish don't kill each other. They spend their time going after the dithers instead of each other) Oscars will simply eat the dithers, or ignore them :lol:
> 
> These are my opinions that are backed up by a couple of decades of having kept and bred these things. Do with the info what you will, I'll do my best to help. And thanks guys for being understanding!!
> 
> -peace!
> 
> TFG


3) This answer is part of the Oscars 101 sticky: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=120976

Enjoy your Oscar(s),
Eric


----------



## WakinAZ

Site not feeling good tonite - double post. 
TFG, any word from on high about perceived bandwidth/server issues on our favorite site?

Eric


----------



## oscarsftw

No it won't work not because you might accidently get a 2 male Oscars. But because the recommended tank size per Oscar is 50 bare minimum and 55G per Oscar is recommended. Bio load for 2 Oscars would be too much for a 75G. Your nitrates would be high and long term high nitrate exposure will most lightly cause the disease Hole In The Head...You can do it but you might be changing your water like a mad man and you will need very good filtration.


----------



## cc_woman

They have said just about all. Some people start off with about 6 to ensure they have a male and female that will pair up. But you need a large tank to grow them out enough for them to be mature. I got lucky with my first pair of oscars, 1 male and 1 female. They tried to spawn but the female had complications


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Bottom line is that it can be done, but it isn't easy. Aside from being lucky enough to get two O's that are compatable, you would also have to commit to a rigorous water change/maintence schedule. Did it myself for a few months, and believe me it gets old fast. Not something to get into casually.

However, I do think you could have a single oscar w/one or two additional tankmates w/o as much hassle as trying for 2 O's...


----------



## friijole

imusuallyuseless said:


> However, I do think you could have a single oscar w/one or two additional tankmates w/o as much hassle as trying for 2 O's...


Ok, I'll bite (hehhe... nice.. I open with a fish pun)

OK, I inherited an Oscar form my mom. He was in a 50-gal tank witha few other fish. He arrived as a youngin around x-mas, but has grown quite large. In addition to growing, he started beating up her other fish which she is attached to.

So, she placed oscar in a tank of his own, and handed him off to me.

I tried to grab a few algae eaters to help with teh tank upkeep. My thought was "well, if I get some small ones that can hide in amongst the little nooks and crannies he will leave them alone"

No such luck. Within an hr of putting 4 little bottom suckers in, he had eaten 3.5 of them.

So.... looking into a nicer tank for this guy, but I would feel kinda bummed if I could only keep one fish in it.

Are there fish that the O wont eat/harrass?

Tips/suggestions?

I'm *assuming[b/] that this guy is a male... could be an aggressive female I guess...

/shrug

<-first post, great site you guys have here.*


----------



## BlackShark11k

friijole said:


> Ok, I'll bite (hehhe... nice.. I open with a fish pun)
> 
> OK, I inherited an Oscar form my mom. He was in a 50-gal tank witha few other fish. He arrived as a youngin around x-mas, but has grown quite large. In addition to growing, he started beating up her other fish which she is attached to.
> 
> So, she placed oscar in a tank of his own, and handed him off to me.
> 
> I tried to grab a few algae eaters to help with teh tank upkeep. My thought was "well, if I get some small ones that can hide in amongst the little nooks and crannies he will leave them alone"
> 
> No such luck. Within an hr of putting 4 little bottom suckers in, he had eaten 3.5 of them.
> 
> So.... looking into a nicer tank for this guy, but I would feel kinda bummed if I could only keep one fish in it.
> 
> Are there fish that the O wont eat/harrass?
> 
> Tips/suggestions?
> 
> I'm *assuming[b/] that this guy is a male... could be an aggressive female I guess...
> 
> /shrug
> 
> <-first post, great site you guys have here.*


*

Welcome to cichlid forum!

you may want to start a new thread, you'll get lots more replies and won't take away from this thread.

Thanks,
Art*


----------



## DakotaDRB

I have an albino Oscar and 4 silver dollars along with an electric catfish in a tank. No problems at all. My electric catfish doesn't bother anyone in the tank and it's electric shock is enough to stun my oscar and I'm sure it'll only make the mistake of trying to mess with it once. Both fish are too big for each other to eat and they get along very well the silver dollars are faster than my Oscar and stay in a school so that it can't really choose one to go after. They're growing pretty quick and soon won't be big enough to be eaten. So far everyone is doing really well


----------



## kiwi cichlid hoarder

I have 1 albino fem and 1 red oscar male both about 9 years old always mixed with wide range of South African Oscars in a 120 gallon I used to have a deep 75 Gallon tank which was fine for both of
them for years and other saf cichs until I decided to get more cichlids so needed a bigger tank you really do need a male and a female oscar though males get much bigger than females so also keep that in mind they have great personalities


----------

